# Can I call Cannondale directly?



## scuuder3 (Feb 26, 2009)

I have a 2010 Supersix 3 on order from my LBS. Can I call Cannondale directly to see what the estimated ship time is?


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

You better go through your shop.


----------



## Hooben (Aug 22, 2004)

*March 2010*.

No not really, I hope that your LBS has some pull.


----------



## scuuder3 (Feb 26, 2009)

Maybe he does. He called a week ago and they said mid November. I wanted an update but did not want to be a pest.


----------



## ClaytonT (Aug 23, 2009)

I'd call/bother your LBS once every 2 weeks.


----------



## toshi (Dec 29, 2005)

Heard that SS frames scheduled for delivery Oct/Nov were delayed until Feb...


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

I don't think calling or bothering your LBS on a weekly basis will accomplish anything. They have the greatest interest in getting you the bike as quickly as possible. I don't know if Cannondale's manufacturing capabilities has increased since they moved production to China/Taiwan. However, if it mirrors the situation of 2008, you'll be waiting a while to get your SS6. 

Of course, I'm speculating on the matter and could be completely wrong. I did call Cannondale when I ordered a set of Hollowgram SL in 2008 and they basically gave me the same information that my LBS provided me.

CHL


----------



## mtbbmet (Apr 2, 2005)

You "can" call them directly, but you shouldn't.
You also shouldn't call your LBS every 2nd week either. The LBS wants your money. They want your money badly. They will do whatever they can to get it. Bothering them will likely just annoy them, but it won't get your bike here any faster. That is entirely up to Cannondale.


----------



## cbuchanan (Mar 6, 2006)

Why do you want to call Cannondale directly or even your LBS every week or two weeks if you were already told that it would be mid-November?


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Is the Super Six made in Taiwan or China ? I thought China only mfg the forks for Cannondale not Super Six. The only reason I can think of is carbon materials shortage cause the delay of shipment.


----------



## scuuder3 (Feb 26, 2009)

No particular reason, just excited to get the bike, and I was told by many people that they sometimes come sooner. Was hoping to call and hear, "It just shipped" Wishful thinking...


----------



## electech (Aug 7, 2009)

If I had one on order, I might call the LBS in mid November if it hasn't come in. You wouldn't look like a pest if you called close to the promise date. Then, the LBS will have a good reason to call Cannondale to see what is going on if it hasn't arrived. With winter approaching, I would just have patience although it would be like a kid wanting to unwrap a gift early!!


----------



## jscumbie (Jul 15, 2009)

*Visit your LBS regularly*

Don't call you LBS every other week, instead, stop by and visit them. Use this as an opportunity to get to know the people at your LBS. Stop by when it is not busy, during the week before lunch or in the middle of afternoon. Ask them if there is any news on your bike and then talk about about them... the shop, their bike, how long they've been riding, their favorite ride, etc. When your visit is over, BUY SOMETHING, anything. They'll appreciate the business. They'll appreciate someone taking interest in them personally and their business.

Over the years, I appreciated getting to know the owner of my LBS and I think he enjoyed seeing me walk in occasionally when I was waiting on a bike. Unfortunately, my LBS closed permanently this week, so those visits are now gone. As someone said above, your LBS wants to get your bike to you as quickly as possible because they need your business. So, if you call or visit your LBS, don't make yourself a pest, make yourself a "pleasure", someone they enjoy seeing walk through the door!


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

zamboni said:


> Is the Super Six made in Taiwan or China ? I thought China only mfg the forks for Cannondale not Super Six. The only reason I can think of is carbon materials shortage cause the delay of shipment.


I think only the CAADs are still made in the U.S.


----------



## electech (Aug 7, 2009)

That is an even better idea, go by your LBS and "shoot the breeze" with them. You might buy a little something on every visit but it is not a have to. I have dealt with my LBS for 15 years and have bought 6 bikes over that time period, counting the 3 for our daughter as she outgrows each one. I could have gone to Walmart and saved some money on a kid bike but I went by the LBS to show support and I didn't feel too gouged by spending more there. I plan to buy bike #7 this spring, Lord willing and the creek don't rise, a Caad 9-4. The owner knows and remembers my very first purchase and always comes up with a hug, smile and conversation. I told him he better not "go under" with the bad times now and he said they had no intention of doing so!! Another good reason to support your LBS. It reminds me of the good ole days at the country stores here. Unfortunately, most of those are gone now. Folks are too busy to enjoy the laid back ways and the mega stores running them out of business. So, support your LBS while inquiring about your bike and you will be glad you did.


----------

